# Castrating



## StacyV (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a few questions as I am relatively new to the goat world.  We got our first goat back in January.  He is nearly 6 months old now.  We didn't know that we needed to band him.  So we never did.  We now have 4 more goats.  3 females, 1 more male.  Both males are intact and both around the same age.  Are they too old to castrate at this point?  If not how would you suggest to do it.  If we don't castrate them what could happen?  Aggressive?  Thanks so much


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 4, 2009)

since you want to cut both of them.i suggest that you have a vet cut them.that way your not wodering if they are billys or weathers.


----------



## bheila (Jun 4, 2009)

A lot of people will still band them at that age. You can use calf bands if the regular bands are too small.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 4, 2009)

If you can get their "dangles" in the band you can still castrate them with a bander.   As bhela said  - you can use a calf size also.

A vet can always surgically castrate them but I have no experience with that so I can't help you there... you could call your vet and ask though.

Most bucks will not be aggressive if they are raised properly.  They can get obnoxious during rut (breeding season).   I had a buck here for a month last year and he was just a sweetheart.   That was unfortunate because he wanted me to pet him all the time and he just stunk to high heaven!  If you touched him... you'd stink and it was hard to wash off.  I have chosen not to keep a buck here ever (I could change my mind someday I suppose) as my 30 day experience of having my barn reek, my girls reek and my milk tainted was enough to 'encourage' me to take my girls there instead.

IF I ever kept a buck here I'd personally have a totally separate barn/area for him.  I've seen people that kept several bucks together and they did just fine.   So you could probably keep your two together if you chose to do so.   I'd encourage you to wether them both though unless you really want one for breeding.  I think you will be much happier in the long run with wethers.


----------



## Chaty (Jun 5, 2009)

My buck is a sweetheart but during rut he smells to high heavens...lol...but he is in with 2 other bucks as they dont get to run with the does as dont want unexpected pregnancys. I pen breed and that way I know. Like Chirpy said if you can still stuff the testicles into the band you can band them. I hope you have them away from the girls? Also call the feed store as our guy let us use his big cattle bander to do a older buck , but then we got 1 as his was always out being used. They are quite expensive but I also have cattle so after banding a few it paid for itself as vet calls and visits are quite high. Just use the Elasticator gun and green bands and if not call someone with cattle . Good luck and they are still young enough.


----------



## StacyV (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you all!  I very much appreciate your replies and advice.  I do think I'm going to go ahead and band them.  I feel like it will be better in the long run.


----------

